# Lowes instalation gone bad



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

Here is 









another good one. Went to homeowners home. They said lowes installed their water heater a few months ago and they just realized they can't pull their garage attic door down. The expansion tank is blocking it!! I ended up moving the water heater and writing them a letter to send to lowes. They received a full refund from lowes.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow!!!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

plumberdave101 said:


> Here is
> 
> View attachment 31396
> 
> ...


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

What happened to the hot side?? It looks like cold line and an expansion tank?? Nice 45*


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

I would've expected their complaint to be that they don't get any water from their hot valves...


----------



## Big Jim (Sep 12, 2008)

vinpadalino said:


> What happened to the hot side?


Looks like it penetrates the ceiling.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Big Jim said:


> Looks like it penetrates the ceiling.


O.. I thought that was the gas line lol..
They must of installed a T at the drain. Cold in there hot out the top.. That's awesome you should of took more pics


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Check this one out. I mean really, why spend the extra money on a direct vent?:whistling2:


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

Plumb26 said:


> Check this one out. I mean really, why spend the extra money on a direct vent?:whistling2:


 
It doesn't matter, they insulated the T&P so it's all good. lol


----------



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

Plumb26 said:


> Check this one out. I mean really, why spend the extra money on a direct vent?:whistling2:


Saddle valve on the hot side for.....?


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Looks like they put a heat trap on it. Hah


----------



## svaldrin (Nov 22, 2012)

Saddle on hot is most likely the humidifyer. 
I talked to a guy here localy who installs for (insert large retailer), and he said he went to a class for 3 days and then they sent him out to install just water heaters. So not too suprising they dont care enough to do a decent job...


----------



## plumberdave101 (Mar 23, 2014)

svaldrin said:


> Saddle on hot is most likely the humidifyer. I talked to a guy here localy who installs for (insert large retailer), and he said he went to a class for 3 days and then they sent him out to install just water heaters. So not too suprising they dont care enough to do a decent job...


Sad. I take the ultimate pride in all the work I do. I'm not the fastest but my quality is top notch. Something we should all strive for and teach to our apprentices.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

plumberdave101 said:


> Saddle valve on the hot side for.....?


A abandoned humidifier, I think. Changed the whole thing out to a Navien. She's a beauty now.:thumbup:


----------

